# Got the Lang 48



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.  After speaking with Ben Lang for 30 minutes or so he agreed that for my anticipated needs the 48 will more than do.  If not then I guess I haul a Kettle Grill along for the ride.  Ordered it yesterday and should have in 7-10 days.  Cant wait to season it and get going again.  Will try and post some pics after arrival.


----------



## kookie (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweet, glad you got what you wanted. They sound like the cats meow.

Kookie


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations!  I am sure you will love it.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats, we are waiting for pictures. Enjoy your new toy....err..I mean tool.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see the pics.
Hopefully I will be able to get one soon as well.


----------



## buddy (Jan 19, 2008)

Enjoy your new smoker! I'm sure you will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 19, 2008)

Again, can't wait to see those Pics.  When you get it, and really get using it a lot.  I have a few Mods I've made to my 60.  One simple Mod was to replace the expanded metal bottom grates with heavy solid cast iron commercial Charbroiler grates.  Tin foil won't tear on them but most of all, if you find your self grilling with the Lang 48, they make awesome grill marks and really hold the heat.  Even fresh pizza can be cooked at 550---the grates sort of act like a pizza stone.


----------



## gramason (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool, congrats on your new toy!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your new smoker! Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck... congrats on the Lang my friend!


----------



## xtexan (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice rig!! Happy smoking!!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2008)

Guess everything big in texas! No room to store more than the 48 but dont plan on cooking for more than 100 so should work fine. Went out and got 2 mav 73s (Thermometers)as to not interupt the sociallizing and beer today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Better quit while ahead with the better half. I already have a camp chef double burner stove propane, for my sides but didnt sell that when i left Missouri.


----------



## tinpoundbass (Feb 23, 2014)

Brand new to the forum, looking for any feedback good or bad on the warming box option (deluxe).  I've decided on the 48" for my cooking needs but wrestling with the warmer box option now, thanks!


----------



## willham728 (Mar 16, 2014)

waitin on my lang 48!


----------



## willham728 (Mar 22, 2014)

got ur 48 yet?


----------



## willham728 (Apr 3, 2014)

I ordered the 48 also, cant wait to get it

how long did it take to get it?


----------

